
Show HN: SparrowHub – Repository of useful scripts - melezhik
Hi!<p>SparrowHub - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sparrowhub.org" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sparrowhub.org</a> is repository of scripts to solve various tasks. Find specific script here and use it or share your script with others uploading script to SparrowHub.<p>Sparrow - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;melezhik&#x2F;sparrow" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;melezhik&#x2F;sparrow</a> - command line client provides API to distributes&#x2F;search&#x2F;install&#x2F;configure&#x2F;run scripts in centralized manner, as usual packages of software ( like deb or rpm rpm ), it works on most any Linux platforms.<p>SparrowHub&#x2F;Sparrow - easy way to develop your scripts and distribute them across your teams!<p>Will be glad to hear your feedback.<p>Thanks.
======
brudgers
Sparrow looks like an interesting piece of code.

For a contemporary systems scripting language, it might make sense to
implement certificates and signing to go along side the scripting hub because
historically, script repositories tend to become untrustworthy. In the best
case this is due to code that makes assumptions and misses corner cases. In
the worst case, scripts do bad things by design.

Good luck.

~~~
melezhik
Hi! Thanks so much for your reply.

SparrowHub acts over ssl certificate provided by Let's Encrypt Certificate
Authority. It is used for account related operations. Other API related to
plugins search and downloading available by http, but it's possible to switch
it to https.

A plugins ownership is validated by so called tokens generated once user get a
SparrowHub account, so that plugins authors do not collide in names for theirs
plugins.

If this is what do you mean? or you mean something else by saying " to
implement certificates and signing" ?

Regards

~~~
brudgers
That sounds a lot like what I mean at the higher level of abstraction.

